# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Polfilin prolongatum opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Polfilin prolongatum 
czy ktoś stosował i może wyrazić swoją opinie na temat tego leku ??

----------


## Gosia

Wskazania: 
Zaburzenia krążenia obwodowego i mózgowego. Schorzenia oczu o podłożu naczyniowym.
Rzadko występują skutki uboczne takie jak: 
Zaburzenia ze strony przewodu pokarmowego: osłabienie łaknienia, nudności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przed chwilą dostałem receptę na ten lek.
Lekarz wspominał, że czasami lek może spowodować zaczerwienienie twarzy, ze względu na lepsze ukrwienie naczynek pod skórą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niedokrwienie lewej nogi. zapchane żyły czy coś takiego. Początek był taki że po 100 m spaceru następował ból w łydce ( podobny do punktowego skurczu)  po chwilowym odpoczynku mogłem iść dalej, powoli ból przechodził w odrętwienie całej lewej nogi do biodra.
Teraz jest dużo lepiej ale przy dłuższym spacerze jest ból w biodrze. Nie odczuwam skutków ubocznych ale nie wiem jak długo mogę go brać.

----------

